# is it still possible to get good grade ephedrine hcl online?



## LionRampant

Last batch i bought was either fake or underdosed. I remember reading its hard to get it online now. Is the only way to get it through chest eze?


----------



## Pinky

weesteve said:


> Last batch i bought was either fake or underdosed. I remember reading its hard to get it online now. Is the only way to get it through chest eze?


Theres one of UK-M sponsers that do it. Not sure if you can mention there names in threads tho.


----------



## Goose

Try the Eph500 Extreme, ****ing nuts! lol


----------



## JB131

i know a good one but not sure if we're allowed to mention


----------



## Pinky

JB131 said:


> i know a good one but not sure if we're allowed to mention


Mention it, then delete it lmao


----------



## Pinky

Goose said:


> Try the Eph500 Extreme, ****ing nuts! lol


This one & do you need to marry them up with caffeine and asprine for them to have their desired effect?


----------



## Goose

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 158557
> 
> 
> This one & do you need to marry them up with caffeine and asprine for them to have their desired effect?


There the ones, no on their own is plenty trust me. Take 1 on empty stomach in the morning. Your be buzzing ya tits off all day lol


----------



## Fortis

D hacks end of


----------



## IGotTekkers

Sida cordifolia from bulk powders, it's cheap it's legal it's the same fecking drug.


----------



## 0x00

http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-50-tabs

It's a ukm sponsor and it's allowed as they are 8mg or so a tab.


----------



## Michael81

IGotTekkers said:


> Sida cordifolia from bulk powders, it's cheap it's legal it's the same fecking drug.


would you really get similar results tho dude?


----------



## JB131

Astronutrition.com ordered eph many times. Never had a problem


----------



## BetterThanYou

0x00 said:


> http://centurysupplements.com/ephedrine-hcl-50-tabs
> 
> It's a ukm sponsor and it's allowed as they are 8mg or so a tab.


£15 for 50 tabs holy ****! you can get 600 tabs for £30 from http://www.gorillajack.com/ephedrine-hcl-600-tabs.htm


----------



## IGotTekkers

Michael81 said:


> would you really get similar results tho dude?


It's ephedrine mate so yeah, it's the same thing. 

There's jut a little legal loophole that states if the ephedrine is still with a bit of the roughage it's extracted from its legal.


----------



## Michael81

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ephedrine mate so yeah, it's the same thing.
> 
> There's jut a little legal loophole that states if the ephedrine is still with a bit of the roughage it's extracted from its legal.


 :thumb:


----------



## LionRampant

BetterThanYou said:


> £15 for 50 tabs holy ****! you can get 600 tabs for £30 from http://www.gorillajack.com/ephedrine-hcl-600-tabs.htm


Is that safe ordering from Canada??


----------



## stoatman

Had an email from them directly saying they cannot ship to the uk for the foreseeable future . Not sure if it's ok now


----------



## BetterThanYou

weesteve said:


> Is that safe ordering from Canada??


why wouldn't it be safe?



stoatman said:


> Had an email from them directly saying they cannot ship to the uk for the foreseeable future . Not sure if it's ok now


bummer :thumbdown: Ive been ordering it from them for about 5 years now, and Ive just run out grr


----------



## raptordog

Guaranteed pharmaceutical grade..... :thumbup1:


----------



## JB131

on a slight side note. does anyone know if eca would go out of date/expire?

i ordered some a few years back but never used it. remained in a bottle ever since.


----------



## sneeky_dave

IGotTekkers said:


> Sida cordifolia from bulk powders, it's cheap it's legal it's the same fecking drug.


Only about 1% alkaloids from raw plant, how does the extract powder differ strength wise?


----------



## gradziol

Misspinky1983 said:


> View attachment 158557
> 
> 
> This one & do you need to marry them up with caffeine and asprine for them to have their desired effect?


What pills dosage is it?


----------



## infraredline

In the states I can buy ephedrine hcl at the pharmacy. For 60 tabs at 12.5mg per tab it's about $12 (about 7 pounds)


----------



## Pinky

gradziol said:


> What pills dosage is it?


im not sure matey i didnt put the pic up. I was just asking what they were. Xx


----------



## sneeky_dave

gradziol said:


> What pills dosage is it?


60mg


----------



## gradziol

sneeky_dave said:


> 60mg


 :w00t:

That is a lot  Has anyone tried more than 1 a day?


----------



## ashmo

Dymetadrine 30+ has real ephedrine in it


----------



## Pinky

ashmo said:


> Dymetadrine 30+ has real ephedrine in it


According to someone on here real eph cant be sourced anymore and more than likely none of the products have it in. x


----------



## ashmo

Misspinky1983 said:


> According to someone on here real eph cant be sourced anymore and more than likely none of the products have it in. x


Well this does.


----------



## 39005

Ephedrines status has been changed to a script only med but is still a non controlled substance, this means that you can buy small amounts from a chemist, anyone selling it who is not licensed ( i.e a chemist) is breaking the law and its why many places stopped selling it as a supplement.

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinformation/Safetywarningsalertsandrecalls/Safetywarningsandmessagesformedicines/CON052059


----------



## Pinky

aqualung said:


> Ephedrines status has been changed to a script only med but is still a non controlled substance, this means that you can buy small amounts from a chemist, anyone selling it who is not licensed ( i.e a chemist) is breaking the law and its why many places stopped selling it as a supplement.
> 
> http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinformation/Safetywarningsalertsandrecalls/Safetywarningsandmessagesformedicines/CON052059


Would you say then D-Hacks T5 doesnt have eph in? x


----------



## sneeky_dave

Misspinky1983 said:


> According to someone on here real eph cant be sourced anymore and more than likely none of the products have it in. x


Everything can be bought if you look in the right places. The Internet is full of goodies as you know.


----------



## 39005

Misspinky1983 said:


> Would you say then D-Hacks T5 doesnt have eph in? x


I have no idea, i do know dhacks is not a licensed establishment of any script drugs tho - you are buying illegally, remember the guy sells AAS As well and you dont see them in boots either :tongue:

When buying from the black market all you can go on are reviews and personal experience , unless you get it compound tested you will always be guessing, it could be crystal meth in it.

* no ,dhacks t5 does not contain ephedrine, it has dmaa


----------



## Pinky

sneeky_dave said:


> Everything can be bought if you look in the right places. The Internet is full of goodies as you know.


I thought i was looking in the right places, but obviously not lol


----------



## Shawrie

IGotTekkers said:


> Sida cordifolia from bulk powders, it's cheap it's legal it's the same fecking drug.


Is that right?? I never knew that pal. Mite get some of that.nice one.


----------



## Pinky

ashmo said:


> Dymetadrine 30+ has real ephedrine in it


These ones


----------



## TrenFury

raptordog said:


> Guaranteed pharmaceutical grade..... :thumbup1:


Raptor,

How much milligrams per pill?

Thanks


----------



## sneeky_dave

TrenFury said:


> Raptor,
> 
> How much milligrams per pill?
> 
> Thanks


18.31mg


----------



## TrenFury

gracias!


----------



## Pinky

TrenFury said:


> Raptor,
> 
> How much milligrams per pill?
> 
> Thanks


The home made ECA is 1 x chesteze, 3 pro plus and a baby asprine 75mg DiggyV did a threat on it


----------



## vtec_yo

IGotTekkers said:


> Sida cordifolia from bulk powders, it's cheap it's legal it's the same fecking drug.


Is that true?

@BulkPowders?

@Mobster


----------



## 39005

@Misspinky1983 , looking at your other thread aswell you have ephedrine on the brain - the other weight loss pills do the job regardless of having any ephedrine in them.

personally i dont get on with stimulants anymore and dont take anything that will turn me into a shaking wreck and would rather take T3's that speed up the bodys metabolism if i want to lose weight.


----------



## 39005

vtec_yo said:


> Is that true?
> 
> @BulkPowders?
> 
> @Mobster


ephedrine is the drug name

sida cordifolia is a plant that contains ephedrine

ephedrine is a natural compound that is in a few plants the most well known one is ephedra (which is easy as **** to grow and look like chives) - ive grown the bugger , in my - erm past days.


----------



## Pinky

aqualung said:


> @Misspinky1983 , looking at your other thread aswell you have ephedrine on the brain - the other weight loss pills do the job regardless of having any ephedrine in them.
> 
> personally i dont get on with stimulants anymore and dont take anything that will turn me into a shaking wreck and would rather take T3's that speed up the bodys metabolism if i want to lose weight.


NO!!! When somone tells me one thing and someone tells me another i like to find out exactly whats what matey!!!

Which ones are you referring to that will work regardless of the eph in them?

Ive had t3 in a stack with clen, n the shakes were managable but the burning pains in my arms when i trained i couldnt deal with


----------



## 39005

any weight loss pills that have a stimulant / appetite suppressant in them will work - look at the ingredients

http://www.drugs.com/article/prescription-weight-loss-drugs.html

then you have drugs that will speed up the metabolism such as T3 (i use this for protein synthesis at low dose tho slow weight loss will occur as well at the lower dose - higher doses will strip everything off you including muscle when it runs out of fat.

..then you have the daddy of them all DNP

all carry risks - diggyv probably knows the most on here regarding weight loss compounds, personally ive never done any research on them as i only use T3's now and then.


----------



## Mobster

vtec_yo said:


> Is that true?
> 
> @BulkPowders?
> 
> @Mobster


Zero idea personally but I'll direct BP.


----------



## Mobster

Well... As Aqualung said, ephedrine can be found in several plants such as Sida Cordifolia. So...


----------



## sciatic

I've tried lots of brands over the years. I used to live in the states and they where all bang on and very cheap. The best I've found over here in the U.K are ECA pro. (Ephedrine 35mg, Caffeine 200mg, Asprin 50mg).


----------



## infraredline

aqualung said:


> ephedrine is the drug name
> 
> sida cordifolia is a plant that contains ephedrine
> 
> ephedrine is a natural compound that is in a few plants the most well known one is ephedra (which is easy as **** to grow and look like chives) - ive grown the bugger , in my - erm past days.


I thought ephedrine (or ephedra rather) came from the Ma Huang plant?


----------



## 39005

infraredline said:


> I thought ephedrine (or ephedra rather) came from the Ma Huang plant?


as i said in the original post, ephedrine is in a few plants (from the ephedra genus) , Ma Huang is the chinese name for the plant ephedra sinica , its also called morman tea and a host of other names in differing country's.


----------



## SickCurrent

Sida cordifolia is pure chit don't buy it!!!!

Its more of a diuretic effect than anything and it also gives you nightmares :0

Feels *NOTHING* like eph or mahuang - just fawking snake oil BS and nothing more. One can achieve more stimulation by fapping *FACT!*

SickC Approved


----------



## 39005

SickCurrent said:


> Sida cordifolia is pure chit don't buy it!!!!
> 
> Its more of a diuretic effect than anything and it also gives you nightmares :0
> 
> Feels *NOTHING* like eph or mahuang - just fawking snake oil BS and nothing more. One can achieve more stimulation by fapping *FACT!*
> 
> SickC Approved


its because of its lower content of ephedrine compared to the other plants , however it still does contain ephedrine the same as the others , you just need a higher concentration extraction or more of it.

*FACT*

BioLogiCally CorrEct ApProvEd

*you may be right about getting more from fapping tho - i dont know that one


----------



## SickCurrent

^^^lol  I've been reading up on growing ma huang @aqualung mate.

Is it correct that the plants must mature for a substantial length of time before they can be harvested to make tea?

Also I take it in our climate these must be grow indoors during winter months at least?

cheers


----------



## 39005

i always grew it indoors, yes the longer you let it grow the better the concentration of ephedrine , the seeds are large and easy to grow (it looks like chives , just put it on the windowsill.

its easier just to buy it dried if you can tbh, i grew it ,along with many other plants 'just to see if i could'


----------

